# SPACE HULK_Roleplay Thread



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Here are all the people taking part in order of sign-up:

*Luthorharkon-*Luthor Harkhon
*Solitaire-*Warboss Grakkasplat
*Thomas2-*Shas'ka'el Vash'ya Ko'tol
*Bloodthrister-*Rico Ironfist
*cco12-*Sergeant Chelkremo
*ZsoSahaal-*Raza Cobar
*Khorneflake-*Timothy Mckenzie
*Zaceee-*The Windcaller
*Broken Brush Painting-*Brother Furri

Further Details can be found in the sign-up thread:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=14268
Please note that sign-ups are now closed
*Let the feasting commence!*

Regards,
LH

_As multiple ships descend upon the Space Hulk, Blessing of Loyalty, none are aware of the true dangers lying in wait for them.

Luthor Harkhon ordered his servitor to steer the ship towards the acess point. The carryer was like an insect compared to the interstellar fighter they were now boarding and his heart began to sink.
"Still", he thought, " Even a door latch from one of these ships is worth 400 Imperial credits".
The carryer gently set down onto the craft, interlocking with the door system, somehow perfectly.
He donned his oxygen mask as the hatch opened creating the familiar hissing he'd always associated with his career.

Scanning the area quickly he headed out, the servitor following him close behind._


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Grakkasplat grinned as his Battle Cruiser approached the Space Hulk.
*"Lewk at dat boyz."* He yelled "*Da power dat tings is gonna giv us wil be grate. Itill be so grate that we arr gonna go make arr owne WAAAGH!!!"* His speech was awarded a chorus of cheers from the boyz.

Warboss Grakkasplat stepped aboard the Space Hulk followed closely by a Mek, keen to reprogram the ship. They had only been aboard two minutes when an explosion blew a hole in the wall and the mek was sucked into space. Grakkasplat managed to grab hold of the wall and pull his Mega-Armoured frame through a doorway and close it behind him. Fortunately the Meks Grot assistant had survived. A little fellow named Lil Splat after his Warboss.
"Don't worry master I can fix the ship on my own." He whined.
*"Gewd"* Was Grakkasplat's only response before shoving the Grot into a wall panel. *"Ill deel wid annee overs who tink dey can get aboord."* And he strode off through the corridors. . .

(OOC: Anyone who wants to be the ship that blasted my Mek and nearly me is welcome to it. Another thing, the Ork Battle Cruiser will be attempting to stop any other ships from docking. Feel free to outmanoeuvre it though I would prefer it if it wasn't destroyed immediately unless I give the opportunity.)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

The Vash'ya Il'fannor Va'b'shas'ka began to draw in close to the hulk, retros burning in a attempt to dock. The engagements with the Orks had been short, and the two Orca escorts devoted themselves to covering the main craft.

"This is supreme commander Kor'o Vash'ya Va'b'shas'ka. Would all first boarding stage warriors immediately move to docks. Oh and make room for Ko'tol. His warriors will bring much wealth and technology into the air caste, so anyone who protests gets their rations cut."

With his suit being pressurised and airtight Ko'tol had little trouble with space, and had merely stepped out of the airlock, having been given a temporary space based jet pack. He was pleased with the turn of events, and knew he'd end up rich or dead, the gamblers on board were giving it 50-50.

Floating through space was still interesting and dream like to Ko'tol, but he was unwilling to stall and got on in finding a door. The first door he came across was seemingly perfect, until you realised it had been welded tight by a space battle.

"I've got a problem. The doors melted into the frame, I'm going to have to get in elsewhere."

"Not on my watch, ready railguns!"

"Um, ok." muttered Ko'tol, not too happy with their insane choice of tactics. He floated away to what he hoped was a safe distance, and watched as the door, and most of the surrounding hull, was instantly ripped away by the projectile.

"Well it looks like the fire warriors might need to find another route in." said Ko'tol as he entered.

It was dark and airless, the shot destroying pretty much everything. After a short walk, using the built in light, he reached a secondary airlock. It was still functional, or at least his trailing drone, that had just moved from it's position behind and out of sight, said. A control panel was prised open, and the doors opened with a hiss of escaping air. Ko'tol entered, abandoning his now useless jet pack to automatically float into the ship.

When he emerged it was air filled, though that made little difference to him, dimly lit and artificial gravity was active. Getting full use of his legs, far more useful then a jet pack here, he ran up the corridor and opened communications.

"I'm in. There's a secondary airlock, so hook up to the hole and sort things out. A lot of working electronics, it'll be worth the journey."

"Any idea of engine condition? Warp dives are worth a hell of a lot. So are guns, and of course our shield generator has been on the blink... Oh yea, there's a few loads of other ships around. Get some communications up, we've not got the storage for more than, say, 20%. They can have the rest, as long there ain't any fighting, or they'll regret it."

Hearing the warnings of other being on-board Ko'tol activated his multi-communicator, a device that would transmit a phrase into dozens of languages and project it over onto hundreds of communication channels. At this range he could also send it to the ship for it's communication equipment to boost power.

"Hello. This is separated Tau Ko'tol. I know I'm not alone on this hulk, and I'm interested in deals and negotiations. Recommended channel for communication is included with this message."


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Suddenly, Luthor's servitor lt out a sharp buzz through it's vox caster.
_"Hello. This is separated Tau Ko'tol. I know I'm not alone on this hulk, and I'm interested in deals and negotiations. Recommended channel for communication is included with this message."_
He recognised the voices as that of a Tau. Basically human but with an alien sterilised ring to it that was somehow unsettling.
He told his servitor to shut off the channel. He knew that it would be bad news to ally with xenos and if the officials found out he could end up in a prison ship for the rest of his life.
He decided it better to continue without interaction with outsiders. They would most likely end his life rather than part with a share of the wealth.

Luthor approached a door, his servitor instantly interfacing with the locking mechanism. It opened revealing some sort of research facility. A large metal table sat in the middle of the room, stained with purple blood. 
He didn't dwell on what could have been the last test subject and instead begain to search around, finding research papers and such.

Suddenly there was a loud scraping of metal behind him...


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

timothy mckenzie pulled himself out of the rubble and saw the trader immediately. he pulled his boltpistol and his combat servitor went into combat mode...


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Rico flew towards the giant airship in a small arrow shaped craft. ''_I'd better go alone..._'' he said for the thousandth time to the captain of the plane. *No, you cant go alone. Who knows what might happen to you if you are alone. You should take at least one other with you.* the captain said. ''_Fine, I'll take that stupid obliterator. He can at least play with the technology of the ship._'' Then Rico and the obliterator left the aircraft and looked around. *This technology is perfect!* the obliterator said. 

''*Hello. This is separated Tau Ko'tol. I know I'm not alone on this hulk, and I'm interested in deals and negotiations. Recommended channel for communication is included with this message.*" he heard through his vox caster

''_I'd like to keep peace between you and me, that's all I can offer, but how can we recognise you? You're obviously a Tau, but you do have to give me some more specific info so I wont accidentally kill you. My name is Rico Ironfist and I can be recognized because of my silver Power Armour._'' Rico answered. He hoped the Tau wouldn't notice he was from Chaos. Nobody like Chaos marines, but Tau seemed to like Space Marines. So he hoped his description would give the Tau the idea of working together with a Space Marine.

A few minutes later Rico opened another door and there he saw a man and a Imperial Servitor. The obliterator could hardly get through the door, so his armour plates scraped against the door. And on to the walls.

''_Take it easy, we come in peace._'' Rico said, before the man could react. Although Rico could easily beat this man by himself he didn't want to spoil people who might be able to help him out later on.''*We do indeed*'' Raough said. ''_I'd like to offer you peace between us. Now we don't have time for morale issues. We need to work together. Dont think about your education, but think about your own health AND safety!_'' He hoped the man would agree with this. ''_I'll give you a few minutes to think about it. Ill be waiting on the other side of the door. Ill give you 5 minutes._''


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Grakkasplat listened intently to the Tau transmission. He waited a few minutes before replying.
*"Dis is Warboss Grakkasplat and I wud like to propose an alianse. Im from da Blood Axe tribe so I wud be very appy to let yoo take watever yoo want on da ship as long as yoo let me take da ship itself along wiv da wepons and warp thingy. If yoo wud like to agree, an kill annee one else hoo's on da ship den meet me on da 3rd floor nex to da movin box*(OOC:elevator)*"*As a Blood axe the Warboss was well accustomed to making alliances and new it would be necessary if he was going to survive. . .


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

((OOC you bastard bloodthrister
Luthor met the gaze of a marine. Easily 2 feet taller than him, wearing silver armour and staring down at him. He then noticed an even larger marine, only it was not a marine wholly. Weapons grew from out of it's arms, chest and even it's head!

He'd never seen anything like it before and assumed it must be one of the advanced servitors that the marines used.
He wasn't completely sure though, but the way the marine greeted him seemed legitimit and he decided to accept the offer.
He needed some extra protcetion and the thought of having an astartes would open many doors for his salvaging expedition. They were apparently willing to protect citizens when able to and in this localized case he did not doubt he would find protection in the astartes.

He never wondered why any marines and especially a lone marine would be there but blindingly accepted the offer and joined the two figures on the other side of the door.

((OOC my character has no idea you are a chaos marine and to the average imperial citizen the story of the horus heresy is somewhat a myth and stories of actual chaos marine attacks are unheard of in this area of the galaxy.


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

The wind caller silently Surveyed the situation , His ship sensed an orkoid battle cruiser in the area , and He had already Flayed one that attempted to enter the hulk.His mechanichal innards ticked and clicked and he thought of various ways to proceed. He then noticed Two figures in power armour that had unusually high amounts of warp energy entering the hulk. He motioned for a talking phariah to join him and dictated silently a message to be sent to the Two figures . nodding , the phariah sent the following transmission _" Humanoids , the revered windcaller asks your aid in cleansing this hulk , He asks that if you aid us , you will be allowed to take any and all mechanichal and technical parts off the corpses and the ship.My master is interested only in the souls of the Living on this ship , he will reap them all , ( exluding you) and you then may take your share of rewards. We expect a reply in 5 minutes. Accept or prepare to be reaped."_ satisfied at his attempts at negotiation the wind caller silently floated to the ships crypt armoury , here he collected a warscythe and a seemingly useless shroud , he then picked up a pulsing orb that seemed to be made of darkness he then returned to the bridge and prepared to board the hulk.The windcaller estabilished a link between himself and the Phariah , incase he needed to speak with Living beings. and Took two wraiths to the airlock.He opened the door and pushed out into the dark vacuums of space , from here they subtly floated serenly towards the hulk and found an old viewing port , The lord viewed it with contempt , then smashed it open with a blow of his war scythe . all the loose objects on the other side of the re-inforced glass were quickly sucked out. and the Lord and his wraiths slithed into the room. they found themselves on the ships derelict bridge and here the lord decided to setup a base of operations.he ordered the wraiths to spread out and look for power sources and places to interface with the ship. the lord himself , left the airless room via an *air tight* door and forged ahead. He ordered the crypt ship to turn on its cloaking system and wait for further orders. He recieved a incoming message from an unknown sender *
"Hello. This is separated Tau Ko'tol. I know I'm not alone on this hulk, and I'm interested in deals and negotiations. Recommended channel for communication is included with this message."
*
The crypt lord silently Thought about an alliance with the unknown humanoids. He ordered his phariah To send a message through the ships tra nslator , to make it appear in human dialect." _meet me at the Bridge , i am a human i will not hurt you "_ Thinking the trap was sufficiently set and not noticing his own lack of tactical thinking in the message . the crypt lord Floated back to the bridge to wait for his (or so he thought) unknowing prey...
(OOC: the bridge is now under the necrons command, this doesnt grant them any powers (( unlees the GM wishes them to have it)) , because they smashed the windows , the room is airless , and air tanks or self sufficient power armour will probably be needed to explore it , the wraiths are spindly and easily defeated , so the bridge could easilybe claimed whilst the lord isnt there. the crypt ship is cloaked and will not fire again until ordered so. but can be detected if another ship gets sufficiently close to the crypt ship)


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

His servitor let out a sharp click and the vox caster fizzled wth static for a second until a hissing, no wait, no. It was a voice. Like a solemn fizzle of air escaping from the lungs of the dead.
_*" Humanoids , the revered windcaller asks your aid in cleansing this hulk , He asks that if you aid us , you will be allowed to take any and all mechanichal and technical parts off the corpses and the ship.My master is interested only in the souls of the Living on this ship , he will reap them all , ( exluding you) and you then may take your share of rewards. We expect a reply in 5 minutes. Accept or prepare to be reaped."*_
He'd never heard something like it. It was a mirage of human speech. A voice of death.
The way it spoke to them was vastly in human. He hoped that the astartes would disagree and for a second doubted he would..


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

The wind caller was tired of waiting , the humans had failed to recognise their only chance of survival and the tau obviously had seen through his ploy. The lord stalked out of his airless base of operations and floated silently through the corridors , scanning and mapping all the way , eventually he got what he wanted , a sight of what appeared to be an imperial trader waiting with The two figures in power armour. He got the speaker he had implanted into his chest to flare up , and the phariah spoke for the lord. " *Prepare to be reaped mortals! for the deciever!"* he floated quickly toward the human , with malice and intent laying heavily on his mind. But before he reached his prey , he heard a crack from the derelict and rickety roof above...

(OOC: the roof thing gives you an oppurtunity to save you and your allies (( maybe the roof collapses or a tyranid drops down from it etc.)) lets get the REAL action started.)


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Ko'tol listened to the replies.

_''I'd like to keep peace between you and me, that's all I can offer, but how can we recognise you? You're obviously a Tau, but you do have to give me some more specific info so I wont accidentally kill you. My name is Rico Ironfist and I can be recognized because of my silver Power Armour.''_ Was the first reply. Thinking of keeping the peace with a astartes, for who else uses power armour, seemed a good idea, as Ko'tol knew just how dangerous they were.

"Hello Rico Ironfist. I accept your offer of peace. As I am, or should be, the only Tau on board recognition should be easy, though in case there are other Tau you can recognise me by my X8 crisis battlesuit, which doesn't have a jet pack."

The Ork warboss replied next.

"Dis is Warboss Grakkasplat and I wud like to propose an alianse. Im from da Blood Axe tribe so I wud be very appy to let yoo take watever yoo want on da ship as long as yoo let me take da ship itself along wiv da wepons and warp thingy. If yoo wud like to agree, an kill annee one else hoo's on da ship den meet me on da 3rd floor nex to da movin box"

Ko'tol had experience dealing with Blood Axes, and they were generally trustworthy, to a degree. Many on his ship were keen to get their hands on the weapons and warp drive, but he knew the Orks could be a serious threat. Thankfully nothing was said of the shield generator or electronics. Ko'tol grinned. Sure they'd get the ship and guns and warp drive, but they'd be unprotected and have only which controls and communication they rigged up themselves, a process that would be completed quickly but fairly unreliably.

"Alright, I'll join you in your fightin', and you'll get the ship, and we get to strip it clean. Deal?"

As he'd basically said what the Ork had he guessed he'd agree quickly, so Ko'tol set his drone on bringing up a map, so he could get to the elevator system.

As he made his way through the, often stained with blood and ashes, corridors another message was picked up.

"meet me at the Bridge , i am a human i will not hurt you"

Even if the message seemed trustworthy Ko'tol felt the Ork was the best ally and wouldn't have gone. However as it was it was not trustworthy. It seemed strangely vague, and the voice wasn't like anything he recognised. The wording was similarly unusual. 'I will not hurt you' felt like they thought Ko'tol would be scared of them hurting him, and that wouldn't apply to most humans. Then the 'I am human' just didn't feel right, why I am human rather than I am a guardsman/navy personnel/trader etc. Ko'tol made a mental note that the bridge should be handled like a enemy camp.

He reached the elevator, and got in the doors gliding into place. 8th floor, 7th floor, 6th floor. Ko'tol watched the buttons light up in the surprisingly spacious box as his drone fiddled with the wiring, turning off the floor indicators at other sections. 5th floor. Smash. The doors caved in from the impact, knocking the drone askew. Ko'tol backed against the wall, both weapons raised. He began to feel fear. It broke through...


----------



## Broken Brush Painting (Jul 22, 2008)

_After having been lost by his company Brother Furri the dreadnought, slowly drifted towards the large space hulk with only his programming in mind. Programmed to kill.
Brother Furri had been drifting for eons assaulting any Xenos and Imperial space craft he came upon. Madness had taken over him and the powers of the warp were slowly wrapping it's cold fingers around his brain.

He landed on the Hulk.

Using his Close combat fist and Assault Canon he made an entrance for himself, he readied himself for anything that moved. "To live is to protect, is kill is to live..." He muttered into his com link in an attempt to gain a response._


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Warboss Grakkasplat reached the lift and waited for the Tau to arrive. He could hear the sound of metal being broken and torn apart someway above. He was about to peer up the elevator shaft when something burst out of the darkness at him. The only thing he could make out was the glowing red eyes. . .


----------



## Broken Brush Painting (Jul 22, 2008)

Brother Furri decided to explore the Hulk.

He looked to his left, nothing but an empty corridor.

He looked to his right, a door. It was locked.

He opened it using his power fist and unleashed a hail of fire into the room using his storm bolter and assault cannon. Once Brother Furri felt it was enough to go in , he spotted something. Small ovular shaped figures lay on the ground....Eggs!


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

The windcaller looked up , his calculating glowing eyes staring into the darknesss of the shaking roof above him , He turned on his night vision filter , and all he saw was a purple tail flash into the darkness , ignoring it as minimal threat , the windcaller returned to the job in hand , however , when he looked back at the trader , he had gone. Calculating its next move , the Windcaller decided the best plan of action would be to go down a few levels , to meet and kill the other enemies.,shouldering his warscythe , the windcaller moved to the nearest Elevator access point , he smashed the door open easily with his warscythe and jumped down , unusually he felt a power surge and landed on top of an already moving cart. The lord had not expected this , but it knew one thing , where there was power , there was life... He punched through the door of the elevator compartment , and saw a presumably lone Humanoid within. He guessed this was the source of the alien transmissions earlier And filing this under , useful information , began to glide menacingly into the cart , which was still moving , albeit at a slower pace. the thing was holding two objects , onein each hand. The lord guessed these were weapons and thus recognised the alien was in a fighting stance.He raised his warscythe and revved his engines and prepared to charge...


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

(OOC I'm a bit confused, it sounds like you went down the elevator shaft, but how then did you get to the doors?)

Ko'tol looked on in shock at the.. thing. It looked somewhat robotic, but Ko'tol couldn't begin to guess what would design such a strange assortment. Skeletal ribs poked out in a largely humanoid way, and green energies flared from every surface. Whatever it was it wasn't friendly, the thing it was holding sure didn't look like cleaning implement...

Ko'tol unloaded his flamer and burst cannon straight into it, for little effect. The elevator continued onwards, and Ko'tol heard the ping of another floor. Dodging the constitutions swing he fired into the floor.

"Sorry to leave you, but this is my floor, well close enough." he said, with a grin.

Kicking down into the floor, nearly ripped apart when the doors collapsed and weakened further by his burst cannon he broke through. Dropping down onto a lower level he felt out for a handhold, but plummeted further finding none. Suddenly his drone flashed by his face.

"Not a jet pack, but you'll do." he said, grabbing on and swinging a kick through the strangely opened doors. He emerged to see the Ork, but all was not well. He was in the middle of fighting something, something nightmarish.


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

(OOC) the lord sorta , slid round the side of the elevator as it went past one of the floors gaps , its hard to explain his physical action in words , as it is a quite complex manouver , sorry if i phrased it wrong , my vocabulary isnt very large)

The lords less than quick reactions meant it was still on the elevator as the box plummeted to certain doom for normal humanoids.The lord hissed as his pray escaped and as the elevator plummeted , he made his move. Pushing his thrusters on his Destroyer body the floating lord remained stationary and put his arms above his head. The necron went clean through the roof of the elevator , and was left floating in the dark shaft.He looked down and saw the elevator explode in a distant plume of flame . He was NOT impressed , twice the prey had escaped him , and he had been rebuked his attempts at an alliance.He called his wraiths out of the Bridge to meet him in the shaft.and considered a new plan. He opened a line to the aliens earlier specified signal and got the phariah to transmit "_So you found me , You handled yourself well down there , and i am willing to reconsider my actions against you ... I offer the help of me and my aides. W e wish to kill all lifeforms on thisss hulk , if you help us , we will grant you all the technology of The corpses and the ship. Your allies are welcome to live too , We wontkill you , . But to Re-inforce this offer , My crypt ship has its cannons directed at what would appear to be your ship. I suggest you accept , or you AND your friends , will perish, ( the phariah speaks in a more human ,pleading tone now "" Please accept this offer , my lord is being more than gracious , It is your only chance!""_


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

((OOC: Hope you dont mind if I use your crypt ship for some mass murder))

The Imperial frigate, under orders from Inqusitor Marrenot, had breached the hull nearer to the enemy ships than was comfortable for the Captain or Cobar. The 1,000 men of the regiment began to load onto the space hulk almost as soon as acess was made. Cobar was one of the first on board, alongside the Inqusitor, only because he didn't want his authority over the regiment overturned by Marrenot. Inqusitor or not, they were his men, and he'd be dammned if someone else would lead them into battle. For a moment, everything was calm and according to plan. Then an explosion rocked their section of the ship, and the frigate pulled off from the hulk, leaving near a thousand men drifting in space. For a moment Cobar drifted toward the hole in the hulk, kept alive only because of his oxygen mask. Then some large piece of metal closed the hole effectively, and Cobar fell to the floor with a thud.

"Are you alright, Inqusitor?"
"Fine General, just fine. What in the Emporer's name just happened?"
"We were attacked."

Cobar looked around quickly, and realized only 4 men had succesfully gotten on to the hulk with him and Marrenot. Luckily, one was had a vox on him.

"Cal, find out what happened. Now!"

The vox trooper, Cal, began fiddling with his vox, got a line to the frigate's captain, and repeated Cobar's message.

"A ship uncloaked next to the _Victorius_, and began firing on them. Captain Rhuhar had to pull away to save the ship."
"We are stranded for now then. Inqusitor, please follow us, stay in the middle. Cal, take point. I'll be behind you, and you three are to take the rear behind Marrenot.

The rather bookish Inqusitor, with no real fighting experience, did not object to this. The guardsman began down the hallway, unsure of what was going to happen next.

((OOC: Feel free to make me walk into you. You can kill some of the guardsmen if you want, but don't kill the inqusitor or Cobar.))


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

The windcaller ALMOST smiled , his ship had just harvested many souls in one fell swoop , the deciever WOULD be pleased.A smile almost passed the cold features of the lord. His ship had sent precise Co ordinates to were the few that survived the assault had entered the hulk.He signalled for his now arrived wraiths to follow him , and they floated off ... The lord , realising that frontal assault would be a bad idea ( he had tried it twice before , and the prey had escaped) Formulated a plan , he would send his wraiths through the ventalation system of the hulk , and he would wait for them to be above the prey , THEN come around the corner.The wraiths floated up and he , Menacignly , floated towards the hapless Guardsmen.After about half an hours floating , the wraiths signallled that they were above the guardsmen.The lord sped to their Co ordinates and came around the corner , in view of the guardsmen! They didnt know what it was ,but htye knew it was deadly , and began firing their las rifles upon it. The necroDermis of the lord shrugged this off and still , he advanced.He noticed that a larger Human , and a Human that wasnt in a camoflague uniform had fallen back and were running , But that was irrelevant to him.He gave the command , and one of his wraiths dropped form the roof, One of the surprised guardsmen raised his rifle to shoot it, But the wraiths was quicker and plunged its razor sharp tail through the guardsmans chest.It then pulled its tail up , effectively splitting the guardsmans upper torso in half.The other guardsmen looked on in surprise at this gruseome act. Taking advantage of their surprise ,the lord Grabbed one of the guardsmen by the neck , and squeezed slowly with his mechanichal hand , the guardsmen struggled abit , but he soon stopped and hung limp , the lords cruel grasp had crushed his neck.The lord casually tossed the body aside , were one of his wraiths began to dissect it .The other two guardsmen tossed there weaons up into the air and ran for their puny lives , One had a strange box on its back.The lord , satisfied with the Deaths , did not pursue."_Let them fear , it is right and good that they shall fear me , for i am their DOOM"_ He thought.He told the wraiths to grab the bodies and all their equipment and to go back to the Bridge. They hung what was left of the bodies outside the bridge , on some electrical wire , and then they took all the gear off the bodies , and placed it in an airtight cupboard in the bridge.The lord then told his ship to re cloak and move nearer to the orks ship.

(OOC: the vox caster and one other guardsmen got away , they dropped their weapons though , that could be a reason for the inquisitor to execute them? , oh , and using my crypt ship is fine , it makes the lord happy he just killed a 1000 men ,)


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

''_I'd like to accept your offer, Windcaller. Sorry for the late answer._'' Rico and Raough had just followed the human and his servitor. ''_By the way, what's your name? And I accepted his peaceoffer because of his voice. It sounds familiair to me, although I dont know from what..._'' he said to Luthor.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Grakkasplat grabbed the creature attached to him and hurled it off. He looked at it and suddenly realised what it was.
*"A Genesneaker!"* He cried *"Iell teech yoo fur sneaken up on me."* And he lifted up his Shoota arm and punched three bullet holes through the chest of the Tyranid at Point-Blanc range.

Suddenly the Ork Warboss realised that there was something behind him. He swung round only to find a Tau Battlesuit standing there.
*"Gewd, I wus wunderen wen yoo'd get ere."* He said in his deep Orkish voice, *Les get dis killin ova wid an be on arr way!*
"Boss!" A message came out of his comm link from his Battle Cruiser, "Sum ship jus fired on us, wat shud we do?"
Grakkasplat snorted his response, *"Wat do yuh tink. Blarst em wid da battel canons. We'ell giv em a fight to remembar!"*

He looked at the Tau and grinned a sharp toothed grin.
*"C'mon, les find an kil sum chumps, he he. . ."*


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

The ork quickly killed the beast, an event that caused Ko'tol to remember his datafiles. The creature was a genestealer- a dangerous type of tyranid that was famous for inhabiting space hulks. Remembering his attack he looked them up, ignoring the probably hollow threats in his ear.

"Good to see ya." Ko'tol said with just a hint of a Orkish accent, the last Blood Axe he dealt with insisted on it and habits were difficult to forget.

"We've got company, some sort of Necron..." he paused looking through the Orkoid phase for them "Tin or metal men Orks call them. It proposed some sort of alliance, more of a surrender but he's a fool to think we'll be intimid.. all scared like. He was in da shaft of the... um moving box."

Ko'tol listened to the Orks communication, and made his own. "Might get some Necrons for you to play with. Get your guns ready, and if anything happens to the Ork ship they're our allies now."

"Those Necrons are a slippery bunch, but I'll see what I can do. I'm not leaving you to get all the action."

"Alright, this is Ko'tol over and out."

He turned back to the smiling Ork, he too was keen for some fighting, but against something that actually got hurt.

"Right den, where we 'eading? I'd say the control room would put us in command, and maybe we could see how long the others on board last without air or power." he said, a grin invading his hidden features.


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

The lord , started at this Late acceptance , he decided it would be best to accept the offer and retract his Previous vow to kill them all , He signalled for the phariah to message the Warp ridden Humanoids " _Good , we are pleased you accepted our offer .... Were may we meet you so we can .... Discusssss further ... plans , and terms..... , Also , you may be startled to know ... Several other humans had been spotted on the hulk. ... Including aMan in a large white trenchcoat , .... and What would appear to be an inquisitor , of the puny Empire ....._

The lord was happy , his overall fear tactics were working , He was Doing what necrons do best , appearing , Striking fear and killing , then disappearing , The thing that crossed his mind was , "Orkoids and those aliens are sure to be enemies , so why arent their ships blasting eachother to bits then?" Although this didnt mean much to his grand stratagem , He headed back to his bridge , and waited in the airless Vacuum with his wraiths who were still working on trying to power up the bridge , to little or no success.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

i may be a little late so can i join the thread now? it sounds like something i'd enjoy


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

Raza fired back along the hallway, over the heads of the two retreating guardsmen at the Necrons attacking them, then turned and ran after the Inqusitor. After a few minutes of running, Cobar finally stopped. The two guadsman came to a stop next to him. They looked behind them to make sure they weren't being followed.

"General....What the hell was that?"
"Your guess is as good as mine. Do you know Inqusitor? Inqusitor?"

Raza realized the Inqusitor was no longer with them. That man could run fast.

"Fan out. Find the Inqusitor."


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

The lord , in his airless Domain , took out one of the looted las rifles , and chekced it over in his hands. He came form an age when humanity was Not even thought of , and pondered the brutaility of their race.He however dismissed these thoughts. He wondered how this weapon worked , He pulled the trigger like he had seen the humans doing , and wa rewarded with a flash from the muzzle , He ALMOST smiled , The simplicity of this technology amused him. this was the BEST humans can do , it barely scratched his Necrodermis.He threw the rifle away , and one of the wraiths approached him , It silently told him , they had Managed to find a lone human in the hulk. The wraith transmitted an optical feed from the other wraith , who was watching the human , it appeared to be on of those humans who ran from the earlier conflict.The lord did not care for him though , he was more interested in the alien who had evaded him AND shot at him in the elevator , its determination Had surprised him , most other foes would have given up and kneeled before the lord in a situation like that.He would enjoy rending that ones flesh.The wraith woke the lord from his deep thought about the alien.He told the wraith , that They should attempt to kill the lone human , he would be a lure... 

( OOC: this gives you a chance to get revenge by killing my wraiths , bear in mind , my lrod has a ressurection orb so they *MAY* come back to plague you)


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

NoiseMarine said:


> i may be a little late so can i join the thread now? it sounds like something i'd enjoy


(OOC: Unfortunately that may not be allowed as it said in the first post, and the last post of the signup thread that no more people will be allowed to join:no:.)


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

ughhh that blows


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

(OOC: calm down calm down, an exception might be made. . .)


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

A Flayed One came by.

*" Good , we are pleased you accepted our offer .... Were may we meet you so we can .... Discusssss further ... plans , and terms..... , Also , you may be startled to know ... Several other humans had been spotted on the hulk. ... Including aMan in a large white trenchcoat , .... and What would appear to be an inquisitor , of the puny Empire ....*
''_Just... Let your lord come over here. We'll be waiting here for him. And let him get here alone. I don't like robots. Especially your king. Flayed one..._''

Damnit... that stupid robot nearly betrayed him!!!
Once the Flayed One left Rico said to Luthor: ''_We have to be careful. As you've just heard he doesn't like us. I've got a plan: We'll try to shoot him point blank during our talk with him. There will be a simple sign: Ill just lay my hand on my bolter. Then count to 5 and we'll attack. Raough you'll attack from behind. And oh yeah, It'd be better if we looked like one team, so I'll do the talking and you'll stand behing me. That way you can see the sign easier too!_''

OOC: @Luthorharkon: what's your servitor equipped with?


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

The windcaller Recieved the message from the flayed one.He expected treachery from these warp ridden humans.Anyone that thought , asking someoen to come ALONE and stating they didnt like him openly , was a fool .He however , would not be fooled , He sent his wraiths to go through the vents again , but they wouldnt react until The lord pulled out his scythe.He sent a return message " _Very well.... I will come alone.... But let me remind you... if you plan treachery..... it will not be well met ..."_" And so hte lord began the long float to the humans COordinates, This alliance would help him further his plans , If the humans didnt rebel against him.He sensed that they were smarter than they were letting on , But he would not be Beaten.He went down the corridor towards the humans , He saw one in large silver power armour , One who was rather small , hiding behind the individual in the silver power armour , and one that appeared to be synthetic , who was standing next to the smaller human.This was all well and good , this justified the lords Wraiths in the air vents above , they planed to ambush him. To further corrobarrate this theory , the lord noticed the lack of the hulking individual he had seen earlier.His eyes flashed bright green for a second , then he got the speaker on his chest to omit in a chilling monotone. _"You are smart to Become our allies , I hope the deciever smiles upon this pairing , and we hope you will find working with us enjoyable...However , do not take me for a fool , i Will not tolerate treachery , but work with us and this alliance shall be fruitful for all..._


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Grakkasplat liked the Tau's idea of getting to the control room though planned to send a message once he got there so he could still do some fightin!

As the two of them turned a corner the Warboss peered into a room and saw a Dreadnought smashing the place up. He looked at the piles of wreckage including what appeared to be broken eggs and gave the Tau a worried look.
"I, err, I fink dat we shud avoid dat Deff Dread in dere. Ohkay?" He whispered and began to tiptoe past the open door. Unfortunately a large Ork in Mega-Armour that easily weighs a tonne or more isn't the quietist thing in the world. . .


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

leutenant timothy mackenzie drew his bolt pistol and power sword as he saw tau and orks working together. he had ditched the trader and followed the communtication.as they left the room, he followed them...


----------



## cco12 (Jun 30, 2008)

Boop boop boop boop "multiple signals" said chelkrano to himself his assault cannon whirred with anticipation as he prepared his suit, he was prepared to eliminate any approaching enemies in the name of the holy emperor


----------



## cco12 (Jun 30, 2008)

chelkrano hacked into the computer system of the hulk activating all defense lasers both internal and external time to give the intruders a little surprise


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

''_Right, so you say you don't like to be betrayed, but how can we be sure that you can be trusted? First of all, I asked you to come alone. Raough's sensors showed there are some of your minions in the ventilation pipes. Don't think we're morons. It's also rather stupid_'' *taps bolter* ''_ to *1...* believe *2...* that *3...* we *4...* are *5...* TRUSTWORTHY!!!_'' At that moment Rico jumped forward. Shooting with his bolter towards the speaker on the necron's chest. Raough attacked from the back and shot towards the ventilation pipes with his right arm's weaponry, while the left arm shot at the big necron in front of him.

''_Time of you to die! Necron!_'' Rico punched the necron's chest with his powerfist and used the powerclaw on his backpack* to try to squeeze that shiny head until it was paperthin!

OOC: LET THE BATTLES BEGIN! :biggrin:
*he is an Iron Warrior Warsmith after all :biggrin:


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

The wincaller , knew something of this kin was about to happen , He sensed one of his wraiths had been shot to pieces , the other one dropped and landed on raughs head , and Its tail stuck into RAughs chest. The windcaller , was Hit by the power Fist And Was buffeted back , he the nfelt his Head Apparently being crushed By spme sort of claw.The Lord Flashed extremely green , and His warcythe appeared in his arms , He put his Grav boosters to full , and Rammed the Power armour clad Human into the wall , causing him to let go . His speaker was damaged , but servicable _*crackle*" Humans! I knew i couldnt trust , you , PREPARE TO BE DESTROYED!" _ He swung his scythe With rpecision at the Humans Abdomen , Hoping to slice the Figure into two. His wraiths and the Obliterator Were locked in combat at his back , So it was just Him Versus this Human.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Warboss Grakkasplat and the Tau were nearing the control room when he heard a beeping sound and suddenly a stream of lasers erupted out of the wall towards them.
*"Arrgh"* The Ork muttered as they pinged off his Mega-Armour. *"Sumwun els gut too da cuntrul rewm befor us! Dusnt matta anyway."* With that he smashed his way through a wall and into the control so he was facing a Human. A sly grin spread across his lips and he charged. . .


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Rico got smashed into the wall and he stood up right after he had hit it. ''_damn it_'' His attempt failed and Rico started to fire towards the scythe of the thing. *I don't like this* he thought. Then he saw Luthor was barely surviving. Rico started running towards Luthor. Once he was there he grabbed the blade of the scythe with his power fist. He started squeezing so it'd break sooner or later. Now, almost at point blank range Rico opened fire on the Wind Caller. ''_ Die you scum!!!_'' 

Raough's chest plate began to retract within his chest. A very big chainsaw came in place for it, cutting off the wraith's tail. (OOC: Oblits grow weapons out of their body and retract the not so useful ones :biggrin He fired with the guns on his head and right arm toward the wraith that was attacking him with his left hand he began his ultimate weapon: It was a weapon he acquired during the time he was still a space marine, while he was secretly incorporating these weapons into his body. He turned his arm in a cannon, with a wide barrel. In there he put 5 chainsaws and on every chainsaw he added a bolter, flamer or plasma pistol. Last he made a connection into his body to control the thing. Once the chainsaws got stuck in the body the weapons started firing. lastly he gave them a special coat (the same as powerweapons get) *''Rico, the shooting teeth are succesfully prepared, I'll fire at your command.''*

Rico was surprised. How could Raough do that; fight and create such a weapon at the same time. ''_Fire it off my friend_'' and Raough shot.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

"I'll deal with da lasers, if you can't take on that puny git or he brings some friends along, call for me"

Ko'tol poured pulses from his burst cannon into the turrets, breaking down the systems. As he did this his legs powered up and he began to strafe the turrets, avoiding most of the fire.

"Where in the warp has the stupid drone floated off to?"

The drone had floated off to a control panel, and cut the power. The lights immediately blotted out, and the lasers stopped firing.

"How good's the light on your mega-armour?" Ko'tol inquired, his suit switching to an ultra-violet light and vision which aimed to make him the only one able to see.


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

OOC; im sorry i should have known better, and i thoiught i had put a power maul in the servitors profile.

IC;watching the ork and tau working together, he was frightened when the lights went out and the lasers started firing. afraid he had been spotted, he sprinted down the hall. he stopped when the lasers could no longer be heard. he looked around, seeing a space marine...


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

OOC:Where's Luthorharkon?

@khorneflake: don't you think it'd be rather stupid to attack an Ork (with Grot) and a Tau (with drone) while it's just you and your servitor? 

IC:
All of a sudden the lights went out. Fortunately the necron's eyes were still glowing green. Raough turned on his night vision and so did Rico. He was still holding the scythe. All of a sudden he remembered something. Raough's shooting teeth were about to be fired. He heard the famous 5 clicks. That meant everything was ready... once it hit he'd have to get the hell out of there. The plasma is not good for power armour after all.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

well, I guess we're pretty close than xD


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

The windcaller Unduly noted The Lights going off , and the destruction of His last wraith at the hands of the hulking monster , He then heard an extremely large Explosion , and was hit by a hail of plasma , This molten material burnt through most of his Necrodermis , and He cut off , The Husk of his now Charred and melted body , dropped to the floor , Devoid of all life.The green lights went out. The Humans slowly backed out of the room , and set off on their journey , Believing the lord to be dead.About an hour after this event.An orb dropped out of a cavity in the lords body , It briefly glowed a brilliant emerald green , then Blacked out.Movement stirred in the Wreckage of the lord , and a hand slowly Crawled Towards an arm , And then the arm attached itself to the body , and so on. In this way , the lord re-Built himself , And His wraiths too. He was NOT amused at this turn of events. He sent a message to the treachourous human. "_Hrmph... You killed me once ... But obviously you dont know ... you cannot kill death Itself! Make no mistake , We are Enemies now , And i assure you , your skull will Adorn My ship In no time .... You have brought this Upon yourself , And so you must face the consequences"_ The lord then Floated off , with the wraiths in tow down the darkness of the ship. He sensed fire fighting in a room nearby and floated towards it. He peeked through the door , and saw the humanoid that he had fought in the Elevator Firing guns at turrets , He also saw a hulking figure clad in In Extremely thick armour Stomping around. He shouldered his warscythe , and in what he hoped was a friendly nature , Flared up his speaker "_Humanoids , I apologise for my previous assaults on you ... I have been betrayed already , by some sort of warp ridden humans , and i would like to make a proposition , I wish to join in your alliance , And i wish to get revenge upon the humans , i Humbly place myself in your hands ...._ And with that , the lord Waited for a reply.

OOC: Resurrection Orbs fTW  , and you are Such a Bastard Blood


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

''_Great work Raough. At least you've made yourself useful, for once._''
Raough clearly didn't like what Rico said to him, but he didn't care. ''*It's what I was commanded. Otherwise I wouldn't have done so.*'' The wounds the wraith had caused to Raoughs body were already filled up with pieces of iron and other strange looking materials.

"_*Hrmph... You killed me once ... But obviously you dont know ... you cannot kill death Itself! Make no mistake , We are Enemies now , And i assure you , your skull will Adorn My ship In no time .... You have brought this Upon yourself , And so you must face the consequences*_" suddenly rang through Rico's Vox. ''_That dude survived your attack Raough, maybe you should work on another one. Or make sure the victim died by using it on him again. MoroN!!!_'' Great... the thing they thought to be dead ended up hating them now. And it was strong as hell! After this Rico Voxed back: ''_Then tell my why death himself didn't kill me. That's what death does after all. Am I right? And don't forget: you betrayed us first, by not coming alone!_''

He began walking towards his goal again. ''_Raough, which way should we go?_''

''*I'd like to go to the control panel and maybe see wether there are some nice weapons or other technologies for me to use. That way we can also locate your treasure*''
''_Great... And where is that control panel you're talking about?_'' 
''*The third to the left, second right and then straight forward, until we reach past one of the gun turrets. There we'll have to go right again. Then the first to the left and another walk forward.*'' How did raough know all of these things... ''_Ok, on the way there, could you fix my claw and maybe give it some more power? I tried to crush his head but it lacked enough strength to kill him._''

OOC: I guess so. :biggrin: you also could have said it just melted a few ribs away  nog entire you xD and btw that's the way I think a chaos marine would react  he is a traitor all along after all 

And I wanted to finally get some action into this thread


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

seeing the space marine ignore him completely made mckenzie kind of pissed. the way he just walked away implied something was up...


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

"Well I'm going to have to see what my ork friend thinks about it first, so if you'll excuse us a moment."

Ko'tol searched his data-banks for Necron information, but their was nothing whatsoever about alliances with them, he couldn't know if he could trust them. In fact there was little about Necrons at all, but just enough for Ko'tol to recognise this as a Lord, the most senior commander the Tau knew about.

"So what do you say Grakkasplat, shall we ally or kill this construct?"


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

OOC(thomas, ur really gonna sk an ork that question)
IC he followed the space marine and reloaded the bolt pistol...


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Grakkasplat swung round searching for the Human but failed to find him. He had got away. He then realised the Tau had said something and turned round to see him standing with the Necron.
*"Hey"* He said, *"Wat yoo doin ere Tin-Man. Looken for yur heart hur-hur. Im a Blood Axe an Im well aware of betrayel so wy shud we elp yoo. How bout yoo start by callen off yur atak on my Battle-Cruiser, den we'ell tauk."* The Warboss grinned, they were forming quite a gruesome little alliance and he knew what the Necron Lord wanted and was confident that soon nothing could stand in their way. . .


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

OOC: khorneflake, are you following me? But how did you see me? I wasn't in the same room as the Ork and Tau you were watching so how did you see me? The lights were off too. And im a Chaos Marine!!! 
IC:

Rico heard a click. The click of a weapon getting reloaded... ''_Raough, We got company. Activate your sensors. When you know where it is send me the location. Ill count to three then we'll both open fire..._''

A few seconds later Raough said: ''*I'm sending the location now.*''
''_1... 2... 3.. FIRE!!!_'' Rico opened fire to where the follower was. Raough did the same. Plasma, bolter shots, las shots Raough really shot with everything his body could come up with...


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

The windcaller nodded to the Orcs request _" It shall be done , i hope ..... we can put our previous Run in's behind us ..... And work together ..... to destroy the common threat here....... which would be those warp ridden humans....... The other humans , Make no Difference......_ The windcaller was amazed at himself. At the beggining of his creation , he wouldnt have DREAMED of allying with living creatures , yet here he was ... HE almost marvelled at his newly found ingenuity._" i have but one condition to ask ..... That The warp ridden human , who tried to crush me , I want his death , left to me ... and me alone ..._


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

"Well quite the strange group we have here." said Ko'tol, before reporting his alliance to the main ship.

"I got a message earlier from a Space Marine, with the talk of betrayal I'm not sure I can trust them. They claimed to be wearing silver power armour. Anyone seen or heard from them?"


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Grakkasplat narrowed his eyes at the mention of a Marine in Silver Power.
*"My Ship dint see any Sooper Ummie ships, so I fink is wun a dem Chaos Ladz, we betta watch out fur dem!"* Grakkasplat revealed before speaking over his transmitter, *"I fink we shud find an splat em. Lil Splat can yur get a lock on im?"*
"Yes master I'm sending you a map of the ship with all lifeforms present. I'm seeing an occasional flicker, I believe it may be some form of creature that may or may not have somehow adapted to avoid the onboard sensors!" Came Lil Splats whiney response over the transmitter from the access panel he had located inside the walls themselves.
Grakkasplat ginned as the map flickered onto a computer screen on his Mega-Armour. He sent a copy to the other two *"Rite den, Tin-Man, Bloo-Skin, lez get to huntin. . ."*


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

OOC: @ solitaire: I though Smurfion was a Space marine? xD


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

((OOC: @ Bloodthirster: Don't know who Smurfion is I thought you were the marine in silver armour.))


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

(OOCSolitaire: I am the marine in silver armour  But smurfion is also a space marine and in your post you said: 


> "My Ship dint see any Sooper Ummie ships, so I fink is wun a dem Chaos Ladz, we betta watch out fur dem!"


But there are marines on the ship (thats smurfion ) )


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

The windcaller nodded at the warbosses ( or rather the gretchins) deduction that the marines where actually the Chaos variety _"that would explain the High levels of warp energy around them .. and why the hulking one could Morph weapons onto its body .... This makes them more dangerous than ever , and we should be careful of our steps .. May i suggest an ambush to you fine gentlemen? We trap them in a corridor above the hulks engine room , the Esteemed warboss comes from one end and i shall come from the other . You , my exalted friend. * gestures to the tau* shall be underneath us in the engine room , with your guns at the ready , when we give the signal , you shoot the panels they are stood on , and they will fal , we shall jump down after them , and slaughter them whilst they are dis orientated and confused. Its a good plan , isnt it? and if they beat us through strength of arms, i want your grot... to plant explosives in the engine room walls . as its on the back side of the ship , any large explosions will cause the walls to tear , thus ripping open the engine and exposing us to the vaccuum of space, We shall all wear oxygen tanks , and although the chaos space marines will be able to breath due to their armour , they will be much slower out there ... and my Highly mobile body will aid me in their destruction , also My crypt ship will Be bale to target them in the open expanses of space , and i do believe your "Krooser" can aswell? cant it warboss? If we eliminate this threat now , what would appear to be the most threatining force onbaord the ship , would be gone , leaving us hopefully free to loot at our pleasure! the only other thing we would have to worry about would be , as the warboss quite accurately put it " Genesneakerz" _ 

OOC:the lord appears to be quite flattering now doesnt he? or is it just me?


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

((OOC: Yes he does appear quite flattering. Lets only hope it's genuine:security:. . .
@ Bloodthirster: My mistake there may well be Space Marine Character but you are also wrong as on the first page it mentions No One called Smurfion ))

IC: *"Yea! I Likez da soundz of dat"* Grakkasplat said in answer to The Windcallers plan, *"Yoo hear all dat Lil Splat... Gud, Start settin da Bombs. . ."*


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

OOC: @Solitaire: Really? lolz guess im confused with another RPG Im in. I meant Khorneflakes char... 

IC:

''_Try not to kill him. We need to pin him down. Then I'll offer him an alliance..._'' Rico said to Raough.

''*Sir!*''

Rico began walking towards where the thing should have been hidden.

''_I'm here to offer you an alliance. Show yourself, you won't get hurt. Stop firing Raough!_'' Rico and Raough both stopped firing...


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

OOC) i am smurfion in another thread. @bloodthirster i ran away from the ork and tau.

IC) hearing the gunfire start, he waited to see if they were toying with him and after about 30 seconds, he popped his hed out...


----------



## Broken Brush Painting (Jul 22, 2008)

*The end....*

[Mod Edit]Brother Furri implodes under the weight of his own douchebaggery. His soul and is scattered to the eight corners of the warp as this final dummy account joins its fellows in sweet oblivion.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

((OOC: Err what? If you're not gonna do the Roleplay probably then don't try and ruin it for the rest of us:angry)


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

OOC:


Broken Brush Painting said:


> Brother Furri feels abnormally warm and decides to leave the cockpit. He now stands outside of it, His CPU in his hand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not funny...:angry: just go annoy other ppl pls


----------



## Broken Brush Painting (Jul 22, 2008)

I win am banned...the end


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

((OOC: That's it. Feel the abnormal power of minus Repping! ! !))


----------



## Broken Brush Painting (Jul 22, 2008)

Nothing to see here, move along


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

OOC: Galahad for the win  

IC: the windcaller sent his newly risen wraiths on a hunt for the Chaos marines, as they were searching, he wondered _"why was that normal human with them? did he KNOW they were chaos? *recognition dawns* OH, they were tricking him... Humans are so treacharous *sigh*_ <a wraith apperas and sends the humans CoOrdinates> The lords eyes flashed emerald green and he called out to the warboss "_We've found them, Warboss, get to one end of the corridor , in front of them, Ill get behind them, is your Grot ready? , *turns to the tau* Alien, Load your weapons And get beneath them *Silently to his ship**There will most likely be some humanoids and orkoids FLoating through space soon, ready the tractor beam, AND the flayers, And position yourself near the engine of this hulk, turn your cloak ON, when we apear in space, Tractor beam me back into the ship, and flay them ALL!*_" With his treachorous orders issued the windcaller swiftly floated off to his position he found the grot in the wall, and snapped its enck without anyone noticing, he then placed a scarab in its place with a small charge attatched to it, If the lords systems offlined or he got damaged, the scarab would explode, setting of the Bombs and blowing them all out into space, the scarab could also be triggered by moving it, or by the small remote the lord had attacked to his scythe.

OOC: the lord appears to be as loyal as a Not very loyal person it seems


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

OOC: And then you're calling me a traitor?! damn you're nasty! XD
I like the mod edits from broken brush painting too! really had a laugh with his first post! Go mods!!! :so_happy:k::good:


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Unfortunately when the Windcaller murdered Lil Splat he had forgotten that the map the Grot had found of the Space Hulk had been given to the Warboss and Tau. Grakkasplat watched in horror as the life-sign of his favourite Grot blipped off the screen. Silently he sent a signal from his Mega-Armour which deactivated the explosives, then he sent a private message to Ko'tol.
*"Oi Bloo-Skin, did you see da Tin-Man kill Lil Splat on yur cumpooter screen? I turned off da bomms jus incase 'e was plannin anyfing. Les act normel fur now, but be on yur gard, 'e's plannin sumfing."* Once he had done that he stepped into the corridar 10 yards away from the Chaos Marines and screamed *"WAAAAAAAAAAAGH"* Before charging headlong towards them. . .


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

''*My sensors show multiple organisms coming this way, sir!* Raough said. ''_Great... More company!_'' Rico answered. ''*There's more bad news. One of them is the necron we've just killed.*''

This got Rico thinking.
''_You, marine, I ask you to aid me in battle. They're after me, that's for sure, but I can promise you I'll try to protect you as good as I can. So will Raough... We need your help. You can't run now, since you'll just run into them. Then they'll kill you for sure, since they think you belong to me..._'' Rico gave the marine time to think. ''*They're about 15 seconds away from here... I'll go give them a little surprise...*'' Rico heard Raough's body make a weird sound... 'What's he planning?' Rico thought. Then he heard a loud ''WAAAAAAAAAAAGH!''. Rico looked to where the sound came from and immediately opened fire. He also started charging up his power fist. Just in case the Ork came to close...

OOC: I hope Luthorharkon and Khorneflake'll answer soon. They really need to help me over here XD


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

OOC: you rang?

mckenzie sprinted towards the marin and asked for a stategy, wondering how long an ork can waaagh before passing out. the marine...


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

The lord, slightly satisfied with his current actions, organised his wraiths to wait down in the engine room with the Tau.He started up the corridor behind the marines, and faced off with the Hulking figure he knew well, He would not be fooled again, he phased up through the upper level and put his engines to full power. He then Smashed back down through the floor angled towards the Figure, Hissing green flames came closer from his Destroyer body towards the Hulking frame of the Chaos space marine, a slight burning smell passed his nose sensors, and satisfied, the gave the figure a Blow from the butt of his warscythe to the face, then charged onwards towards his true target, the Chaos space marine with the fist....


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

The marine came to Rico, asking for a strategy. ''_You take down the Ork, There are more organisms running around us, so stay on guard._''

Raough suddenly got cut by the windcaller's scythe. It nearly hit his head. He just moved it aside a little and the scythe cut deep in his shoulder. Raough quickly fixed it up with some improvised iron plates and he continued fighting. The warlord was facing Rico, the unknown marine and his servitor were facing the Ork, so Raough went after the other organism and his robotic guards. ''*Ill leave that necron to you, Ill be back.*'' After that he grew two big chainswords from his arms and he cut his way towards the Tau (and the wraiths). 

Rico got attacked by the Windcaller's scythe. ''_Curse that thing!_'' he screamed when Raough moved to another room. Rico needed him to slay this necron again. He just needed to last until Raough came back then. He kept on firing towards the necron's head. Aiming for the eyes. He heard a veteran say that could kill one. ''just shoot both of their eyes'' He hoped it'd work. The warscythe came towards his head. Rico just managed to block the thing with his servo arm, leaving both his bolter and powerfist arm free. He punched the necron, full on the chest. This gave him some time to recover and pick up his stance again. The odds were uneven. That was as clear as hell. The more reason to survive.

OOC: @khorneflake: you're my hero! :biggrin: 
@zaceee: you keep on talking about wraiths, but you're only allowed to have one helper, not more  Or do I get you wrong?


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

OOC: the wraiths are spindly things , quite weak with no ranged weapons, The GM said you were allowed one ELITE henchmen, or 2 WEAK henchmen, i believe they qualify as weak also, if you check the plans etc. Did raugh cut through the floor to get to the tau and wraiths btw? because theyre below us, in the engine room.
IC:The lord took some glancing fire in the head area, But his optical circuits still functioned, he then felt a massive power surge in his chest, and flew backwards, He was annoyed by this things quirks and he wanted this fight OVER.He regained balance And Turned on his turbo's, Flying towards the marine at an inordinate speed, He bodily slammed into the merine , knocking him off his feet, and made a wild one handed slice with the scythe at the mechanical arm on his back,With his free hand he Picked up a small piece of junk from the floor, and Started trying to smash it into the marines helmet, trying to deny them the advantage of sight.He then Sensed that the hulking figure was going into the engine room after the tau and his wraiths, and told them to be ready,He then continued his relentless smashing of the marines helmet.


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

shooting at the necron abomination, he ordered his servitor to destroy bthe larger necron with the warscythe. he finally scored a few successive hits, sending the machine sprawling to the hull...


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

*"Oi, wot about me?"* Grakkasplat Roared and he swatted the Servitor out of the Windcaller's way. He then leapt inbetween Mckenzie's shooting and the Necron and, grinning, headbutted the Marine into a wall. Laughing, Grakkasplat lifted up his Power Klaw ready for the finshing blow. . .


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

OOC: yes raough did cut through the floor 
IC:
The necron cut off his servo arm and banged his helmet with something. 'big mistake' he thought. Rico saw the Ork fight against the marine he didn't know and he saw his servitor being thrown away by the Ork. Now he used his loyal power fist again. Just to punch that stupid Necron straight into that big Ork.

Raough entered the engine room from the ceiling. He immediately opened fire in practically all directions he could think off. He saw a Tau...

''*I would like to tell you something, that necron up there is going to betray you like he betrayed us. Dont follow him... Help me, no us, kill it.*'' he voxed to the Tau while he kept on trying to fend off those annoying Wraiths.

Rico quickly started to fire on both the Ork and the Necron. He was running out of ammo... 'shit...' was all he could think. ''_Raough Im nearly out of ammo!_'' he quickly voxed to his loyal comrade...


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

ooc) bloodthirster, i killded 1 of the wraiths earlier.

tossing a clip to rico, finally drawing his power sword. he charged the massive ork, swinging his sword wildly. as the ork and human fought, mckenzie decided to go for either retirement or inactive duty....


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

the windcaller felt the shocking force to his chest AGAIN, and was thrown back wards, smashing into a wall covered in pipes, One of the pipes burst and superheated water started pouring out of it at incredidable speeds, The floor soon became slick and wet, atleast knee deep in water.The lord hefted his scythe and Taking a two handed grip on it, slammed it down into the floor, causing the Aged metal to buckle and snap, The Fighting humans and the ork and the necron respectively all fell down through the floor into the engine room, The lord quickly recovered from the fall and scanned his surroundings, there were fuel tanks everywhere, a stray bullet or sword could potentially send the whole ship up in flames,And that would not do....yet. The lord hefted his scythe and sped off in the direction of the hulking figure whom he saw attempting to talk to the tau and attacking his wraiths, He hit it full on in the back and knocked it over, he then Deftly Grabbed His scythe and lifted it high above his head, Preparing to deliver a crushing Execution blow to the stricken obliterator.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

OOC: khorne, you dont know I'm almost out of ammo!  I voxed it to Raough 
and the wraith you killed was in the engine room below us, so how did you kill him? :wink:
IC:
Rico saw what happened: the necron was trying to kill Raough!
he knew he wouldn't be in time if he ran towards the necron. Although it was foolish as all hell there was only one thing he could do to try to save his companion... Rico took a piece of wire from his destroyed servo arm and put it around the trigger and he threw the bolter towards the necron. That gave Raough enough time to get up again. But now the only weapon Rico had was his strong powerfist...

Raough got up and quickly grabbed himself on the necron. ''*Got you now again...* He said. He quickly grew a lot of chainswords all over his body (even the back just in case he got attacked from the rear )


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Grakkasplat Roared in fury and joy as he duelled with the Human. Suddenly the floor gave way and he cried out and landed so heavily (because of his Mega-Armour) he nearly fell through the next floor as well! He looked up unsure of where his adversary had landed when he saw the Silver Marine through his gun away. The Warboss grinned and leapt behind him, grabbing him in a massive bearhug and squeezing with all his strength.
*"Yoo May be strong, but Im stronga!"* Grakkasplat yelled in his ear. He was having so much fun he had nearly forgotten about the traitorous Necron. . .


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

((OOC: sorry I should have told you all that I was going on holiday. I was quite busy with everything so I didn't have a chance to say.

(IC: Luthor, upon seeing the desparate marine being crushed by the orks gargantuan grasp, dislodged a blast grenade from his utility belt. He only ever kept one of these with him in case he needed to penetrate a reinforced blast door but things like that didn't matter now. If he lost the protection of the marine he would surely be killed. 
Luthor proceeded to lodge the device in the back of the orks armour and shouted, "Hey greenskin! There's something on your back!!"....
((OOC: cheesy I know, but necessary.

LH


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

The windcaller felt the grasp of that damned obliterator who appeared to morph chainsaws all over his body, however, the lord would NOT be taken down again, he was sure of it.He fired his negines straight up, and flew up into the air, He duly noted the Ork the marine and what appeared to be a normal human Brawling, But that did not matter for the moment, He was too busy with the obliterator glowering below him, He tried burning the obliterator with the Flames from his Destroyer body, to no avail,So he decided to go for an unorthodox approach.He Hefted a tank full of fuel and smacked the lid off with his iron fist, he then knocked it over so that the fuel spread out over the floor, He then Turned his engines flames onto the fuel, igniting it and thus the slick soon caught fire and was in full blaze, satisfied with his efforts, The lord signalled to his wraiths to attack the normal human, who appeared to be trying to help the marine, And the lord himself Renewed his barrage of blows on the obliterator, who despite the fact he was extremely close to a raging fire, and was being hit time and again, would not give up.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

_Luthor flinched at the sound of a metal clicking behind him as he dived away from the warboss. Suddenly he was thrusted into the air, his arms flailing about as he struggled to understand what was happening.
It was one of those robotic snakes, it had latched it's tail around his leg as the second came lunging towards him as well.
Without thinking he managed to reach for his shotgun and blindedly unloaded a shot at the one holding him.
The shrapnel tore a chunk through it's tail and part of the upper body. The steel grip loosened and Luthor slipped out crashing to the ground. The second metallic monster came seconds after he regained his senses and the Imperial barely managed to dodge it's claw, seemingly infested with all manner of blades. It plunged deep into the rooms flooring. Seeing the creature was momentarily stuck Luthor attempted to boot it in the head, realising his shotgun had skidded back towards the embraced ork and marine, knowing it was only moments before the greenskin was blown in half by his grenade.
"DAMN IT!" he shouted aloud as the first wraith rose back up into the air._


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Rico got picked up by the Ork.
''*Yoo May be strong, but Im stronga!*" the Ork said. He started to try to crush Rico's bones and Rico couldn't use his powerfist. Suddenly he heard Luthor say: ''*Hey greenskin there's something on your back*'' Rico didn't get what he was trying to do. Was he trying to gain the Orks attention?

Then within seconds the entire floor was covered in flames. Rico saw how Raough was trying to kill the necron and how endangered he was. This was not how it was planned. ''_Leave me alone you stupid Ork! Fight me courageos up front, and dont you see that necron is going to betray you like he betrayed us? He's only going to use you._'' he knew this would have some effect. Rico had always been a master of deceiving. He just hoped it'd work again.

Raough felt how his skin began to burn, but he just couln't let go of the necron. Simply because if he let go he'd end up in those flames. Now that it was impossible to get attacked from the rear he place the chainsaws on his back towards the necron too. It should at least damage him, he thought. The necron clearly was fighting with hatred, almost blind to what he was doing towards the ship. Raough's skin began hurting very bad now. He put all the saws he had on the necron on full speed.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Grakkasplat roared with laughter when he heard the Human yell something about his back.
*"Nise try Ummie but I wunt fall fur dat wun!"* Next he heard the Marine in his grip mutter something about betrayal and the Necron which caused him to laugh even more.
*"I no."* He whispered, *"But Ill be reddy fur 'im."* Suddenly a massive explosion erupted from his back hurling the two of them flying into the fuel barrels setting many of them alight. Grakkaplat cursed and gingerly pulled himself to his feet. He had absorbed alot of the force, protecting the marine. The Ork himself had probably only survived because of his Mega-Armour and tough physiology. He shook himself and, ignoring the pain, started running headlong towards the Human who had planted the grenade, intent on getting revenge. . .


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

The Lord saw the blades coming closer to himself, and felt them bite into his Necrodermis, His speaker fizzled and a guttural roar tore out of it Even though the lord couldnt feel pain. He grabbed the two chainsaws that had impaled him and tore them whole from the obliterators body, he then punched the obliterator in the face, then let a swift uppercut Fly as he tried to get it off him.But the firm grip of the obliterator would not budge.The lord had an insperational Thought and strangeley, simply stopped his engine, And his immense weight was forced upon the obliterators arms, the obliterator dropped The bulk of the lord, who flared up his engines once again, and holding his warscythe firmly Struck the Blade Straight at the obliterator, aiming for where the heart ought to be on a normal human. He then thought _Where the hell is that damned tau? we need backup here"_


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Raough got cut in the left chest. 'Gheh he's aiming for vital points on a normal human.' Raough screamed, acting like he was dying and made the chainsaws stop. But while he was acting his muscles started to gather the scythe within his body, like he did with all the technology he could get his hands on. He did it as quiet (and as hard to notice) as he possibly could. He now had an extremely firm grip on the scythe. With his slightly damaged body he had no problem getting the firm grip at all. Now he silently grew a plasma rifle from his (appearingly) dead arm. Just one pointin straight towards the arm holding the scythe. He fired and quickly let go of the necron, hoping to get the scythe along with him.

Rico got thrown into the fuel tanks. Fortunately most of the Ork's mega armour caught the punch and Rico wasnt badly damaged. ''_Wait, Ork!_'' he said. ''_Why not attack him now, before he gets a chance to kill you. He killed my companion. We have to work together as much as possible!_'' He wispered. Hoping the Ork would finally listen.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

_Luthor Harkon dodged yet another blow from the wraith aim his las pistol and firing at the first one. It went down, again, sparks flying out of the wound.
He then tried to sprint for his shotgun only for the second necrontyr to lock onto the back of his neck with the end of it's tail. It began to tighten and it dragged him back towards itself as it raised it's claws, ready to deliver the final blow....._


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Ignoring the words of the Chaos Marine, Grakkasplat leapt forward and carved the Wraith on the Human clean in two with his Power Klaw. He grimaced and headbutted the other Wraith flying across the room.
*"'E's mine!"* He roared after it then swung round and picked the Human into the air with his claw. *"Paybak time."* He said, a sadistic grin spreading across his face. . .


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

_The wraiths were suddenly smashed aside by an immense bulk and Luthor was raised into the air, once again, but this time by the ork.
It's gargantuan leathery green face staring back at him.
The only thing he could do was flail about madly as the powah claw burned at his skin._

The servitors brain flicked into activation, rising up through the rubble while scanning the area around it. It's master was in danger, it was a xeno, an ork.
Some human memory in the servitors supposedly automaton brain resurfaced and it's motors blasted it forward on it's tracks towards the warboss. The blades and instruments it had once used to aid in life were now used as a weapon against the greenskin. Injecting countless drugs, lascerating with saws and puncturing through and into the orks hide. Motors wurred, metal sliced and suddenly the machination let out a chilling howl before selfdestructing in a spectacular blast of gears, wires and plasma.

LH


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

The windcaller Noted his scythe was being pulled in by this monstrosity In front of him, he then noted abnormal heat coming from the things arm, He let go of the scythe and pulled back extremely fast, thus dodging the plasma, he then launched another barrel of fuel at the Thing, And the flames surrounding them grew even LARGER. The lord the shoulderbarged the obliterator to the floor, Punched it in the face a few times , But this wasnt enough.The obliterator threw the lord off and jumped up, The lord Could see the pommel of his scythe sticking from the beast.He charged the Freak, and put his palm onto the pommel, and puched HARD.He heard a fleshy noise and the scythe came flying out of the back of the obliterator The lord flew over and hefted it, then span and gave the obliterator a Mean backhanded punch.He then flew upwards from the fire, and knocked a few more Barrels of fuel onto the monstrosity, He checked to see how the orc was doing and was surprised to see it Rip one of his wraiths in HALF. The lord roared, And hefted his scythe and charged the Orcs back, but he stopped short as some sprt of ramshackle Synthetic construct exploded in front of him, Spreading gears and some organic material everywhere... The lord smiled, he was in his element here, he was causing confusion and destruction, which were the sentiments of his master, the deceiver. The lord then proceeded to Do a Scan of the orc who was busy crushing a human in front of him. It appeared to be incased in VERY thick armour, and the only exposed place was its head.So the lord Took grip of his scythe and Did a massive overhang swing onto the orks skull, He was hoping to kill it in one blow thus ending this conflict.However, the orcs armour made it hard to get a perfect shot on the skull from behind, and The scythes shaft bounced off the armour before the blade could connect. The lord was even more annoyed by this , and so decided to end it all, He pressed the button on his scythe, Thus making the scarab he had hidden near the explosives explode, The lord detected the Scarabs Explosion, however the Chain reaction the lord had been expecting did not occur, the lord frowned , and tapped the button a few more times, when he was sure it wasnt working, he Called his one remaining wraith to his side and surveyed the situation... The obliterator was in a circle of fire the lord had created, and the Human, space marine and Ork were all brawling in a heavy circle with no clear victor, The lord decided to let tis Train of event continue, and floated out through the Hole in the ceiling of the engine room, BAck to the bridge, where he could wait for the victors to emerge... then he would CRUSh them.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Ko'tol hadn't been happy with the plan, but went along with it anyway.

*"Oi Bloo-Skin, did you see da Tin-Man kill Lil Splat on yur cumpooter screen? I turned off da bomms jus incase 'e was plannin anyfing. Les act normel fur now, but be on yur gard, 'e's plannin sumfing."*

The transmission from the Ork was worrying, they were going into a strategy directed by a possible betrayer. Ko'tol choose not to answer, the Necron may have been monitoring the signal used by the crude Ork communication but Ko'tol felt it was safe enough to transmit to his ship.

"Got a message from the Ork, it looks like we might not be able to trust the Necron."

*"So I might get a fight? Best news all day. Get shooting that hunk of iron, I'm sure you could take him."*

"I fired full into him and didn't leave a mark! Don't go doing anything stupid."

*"Wait, I thought that was the plan? Anyway we found some sort of faint energy near where you are externally. Can't be more than a transport, but be careful."*

When he reached the entrance to the underfloor area Ko'tol sent his drone to open it up.

"So it won't open then? Get the fusion cutter active!"

The line of heat traced itself along the door, before suddenly faltering.

"What is it now?" wondered Ko'tol, checking the diagnostics. "Aun damn it! The fusion cutters gone. Get fixing it!"

Slightly frustrated he kicked at the door.

*CLANG!*

Stepping into the area he quickly realised his weapons couldn't touch the strong construction.

"Pointless waste of time." he grumbled, sounds of battle reverberating from above.

The Nercon's servants, strange spindly things carrying blades, had joined him here shortly afterwards, purposelessly floating around.

Suddenly the roof crashed directly overhead, a vast abomination of flesh and metal crashing through. Violent fire streaked the corridor, scarring Ko'tol's cannibalised armour. The wraiths were spurred to life, floating with a strangely high speed.

*''I would like to tell you something, that necron up there is going to betray you like he betrayed us. Dont follow him... Help me, no us, kill it.''* The thing gasped, grappling with the Necron constructs.

"Sorry, but I'll have to decline your offer. I'm in the odd position of a Ork being my only trust-worthy ally, and he doesn't seem to keen on you." Ko'tol got a glimpse over the giants shoulder at the continuing battle. "You're kind of in my way, but I see you aren't in a position to move. If I'm going to get in the action looks like I'm going to have to take the long way round." Ko'tol remarked while retreating back out the doorway.

The bursts of noise and glow from where he came reassured Ko'tol this way was the right course of action.

"Cutter fixed? Good, get working on that wall!"

The drone obediently floated towards the barrier blocking them from the chaos and began to cut through.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Grakkasplat was knocked stumbling by the exploding Servitor and was shocked for an instance by the Necron's attack before remembering the destruction of the Wraith. He saw from the corner of his eye the Lord attempting to activate the bombs and then making his escape. He smiled and, dropping the Human, spoke into his transmitter.
*"Grakkasplat tur base opan fire!"* As he said it the Ork Battle Cruiser let loose a stream of missiles towards the Tomb Ship, directly at the weak points they had been spending so long looking for. The Ork roared his approval as the enemy ship was disabled. He looked at his adversaries and grinned.
*"Oi you lot, dat Tin-Man been very traiterus so 'ow abowt we tear 'im tur shreds an den finish dis littel party we got goin on 'ere?"* Grakkasplat laughed; who but a Blood Axe could think of so many cunning battle strategies. . .


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

_Luthor fell to the floor, clutching at the born across his chest.
The searing pain made it hard to concetrate but he managed to pick up the orks words over his daze. 
That bastard greenskin just couldn't keep his mind set for an instant! 
First he wanted to kill the marine then him and now he wanted to kill the "tin-man". Angry and frustrated he shouted, "Make your mind up Ork!!" before heaving himself back onto his feet and grabbing his shotgun.
Suddenly he noticed the remains of his servitor strewn on the ground focusing around a burning hole. What had the thing done?! he then also noticed that the orks armour was now extremely damaged, with his skin showing through gashes in the metal. It had tried to save him? Yet the creation was only programmed for maintenance and repair. 

He then stopped marvelling at the strange occurence and ran out of the room through the nearest door.
He decided that all the wealth in the system wasn't worth risking his life further and began to retreat back to his ship, prizing off the odd piece of technology as he went.
"At least I'll be able to make some earning off of this" Luthor thought to himself._


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

OOC: OMG luthor's going to quit?

Suddenly the Ork started to speak: ''*Oi you lot, dat Tin-Man been very traiterus so 'ow abowt we tear 'im tur shreds an den finish dis littel party we got goin on 'ere? *''

''_Fine with me, my Orkman, Fine with me_'' Was Ricos answer straight away. He was already fighting him after all... Rico in the meanwhile was still looking for his bolter. He'd need that thing against the Ork once the necron died. Then he saw how the necron tried to pull his scythe out of Raough. ''_Its no use, Necron! He turns the scythe in separate molecules and spreads them through his entire body. So pulling that will only give you a piece of the shaft._'' Rico screamed.

OOC: zaceee: you cant pull the scythe out, like I yelled at you


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

OOC: Gah cannae believe luthor quit!
To be fair bloodthirster, Thats not fair taking my lords only weapon, when you can put ANYTHING on raugh practically,Ill have to augment his armoury manually now....!i only just realised i gave my lord a nightmare shroud aswell, that ought to come in handy on our next meeting...XD

IC: the lord sat in his airless domain, he had definatively lost a wraith and he had failed once more, the deciever WOULDNT be happy .. The lord Then Received transmission from his crypt ship, some primitive orkish cruiser had opened fire on them , and had tried to target the ships weak spots, The lord wasnt amused. He ordered his crypt ship to cloak up and retreat, then when they had gathered themselves again, Message the lord . The lord Then decided he would have to adapt to destroy these foes, he realised they werent going ot go down easily like all of his other prey.He called his wraith to him, and De-activated it. He ripped the blades off its hands, and attached them to the where the knuckles of his own claws would be,thus augmenting his Punching abilities.Then, to further his fear tactics, the lord took the heads of the Guardsmen he had hung outside his lair, and attatched them to his Destroyer body, Their bloody faces and dripping gore a reminder of the Lords brutality.He then took the useless shaft of his Destroyed scythe, and attached the end of the wraiths razor sharp tail to it, making a sort of makeshift polearm/spear.He then took the primitive las weapons the guardsmen had dropped, and strapped them onto his Torso , thus giving him some sort of ranged firepower.he then picked up his Ressrection orb, placed it in his chest cavity, and Donned the scraggly cape which he had real reason to bring with him ... APPARENTLEY.He was disappointed at th performance of his so called *indestructable* scythe. HE however, would not give the Chaos freak another chance to absorb more of his weaponry ... This freak would now be his main target and his soul would be sweet to send to the Deciever.

OOC: Blood,Can me and Raugh have a big showdown at somepoint? i wnat that bugger dead  he is my lords new arch nemesis.


----------



## cco12 (Jun 30, 2008)

(ooc sorry ive been on vacation and kinda forgot about this i hope i havent been booted)

Chelkremo checked the control viewscreen, a skirmish was really going on he decided that it was time that he joined the fight, entering a maitnence shaft he began to head towards the battle


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Ko'tol kicked down the cut away panel and walked into the strangely quiet room.

"Did I miss anything?"


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

*"We've formd an alliens."* Grakkasplat said in answer to Ko'tol's question, *"Jus til we splat dat Tin-Man fur betrayin, den we'll get bak to da fite!"* The Ork looked at the computer screen on the arm of his Mega-Armour before announcing that the Windcaller was on the bridge. *"We betta draw 'im out cos dere's no air in dere."* He said and walked towards the door. . .


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

_OOC: :scare: Fear not, quitting is not an option for me:good:

Luthor got back to his ship, various instruments and shotgun in hand.
The burn had dulled now but was still left a fearsome stinging deep in his muscles, rather than his skin.
He clambered through the door and froze for a sudden.
sighting a picture of his old work collegue, killed by orks...
He then remembered, startled at his own forgetfullness, his servitor had attacked the ork and Luthor wondered for a second why or how his friends brain could have been in the servitor.
He didn't even know for sure but something told him it was true. That his superiors must've have created his servitor from the remains of his companion.
"Those MONSTERS!"
He remembered his death and how the corpse had disappeared before departing aboard the transport vessel.
They had blamed it on the orks themselves!
Then given him the result!


Luthor grabbed the rest of his blast grenades, and opened his weapons cabinet, lifting a flap at the far back to find a ring that he proceeded to slide onto his finger. Finally he readied some ammunition and headed out, back into the corridors, none of the xenos were going to get out alive and after seeing the "abilities" of the marines "combat servitor" Luthor didn't doubt that they were both heretics or daemons of some sort.

He set off for the engine room._


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

The lords crypt ship Had messaged him , The orks had failed to offline it and the scarabs had made blinding progress on it, It was nearly 100% active.The lord Told it to cloak up and put its radar jammers on, then move silently towards the back end of the ork "krooser". The lord sighed at the weaponry he was being forced to use, his ship carried a great many of his artifacts, but with that ork ship outside, he could never make it back without them gunning him down. The lord Knew the others would gang up against him, he had been treacharous and layed trap,s and they had failed, and he was to face the consequences.However, inspiration struck his cold calculating mind, The bombs from his previous plan were still THERE, If he could somehow detonate them manually... The lord however looked at a scanner on the wall of his bridge, there where enemies all over the ship, including several large swarms of god knows what...They were all headed to the bridge, so the lord Locked the doors tight, and steeled himself for the onslaught that was too come.They would come to HIM, and they would fight on HIS terms.


----------



## cco12 (Jun 30, 2008)

Chelkreno suddenly arrived amongst the ork and tau "freeze" he said cooly


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

A Space marine terminator got in the room. ''_freeze_'' He said. 'What a moron!' Clearly the terminator hadn't noticed him, standing on the floor above him. Rico jumped down. ''_If I were you I'd listen to what we have to say first... There's a necron running around. He is trying to kill us all. First he acts nice, but when the time comes he'll betray you..._''

Rico found his bolter. 'aaahh... finally!' It was covered with scorch marks but it was still functioning. ''_Raough can you fix my servo arm? and does somebody have some spare ammo left?_''

Raough was in pain. And now that stupid marine with his stupid plans was asking him to fix everything up! ''*of course*'' he said without any emotion. Happy he'd be able to do some research on the scythe he just claimed.

OOC: @zaceee: a big showdown'd be great :biggrin:


----------



## cco12 (Jun 30, 2008)

chelkreno after listening to what the warrior had said responded "very well we shall destroy the lord first then you shall leave this ship with me on board your vessel"


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Luthor sped past countless rooms each containing yet another unknown mystery of the Imperium.

He heard a hissing behind him and spun around unloading shot after shot of shells leaving a messy splatter of ichor and carapace.
Whatever it had been, it was dead now.
He spotted a growing number of lifeforms on his mapping system but still pressed on...

((OOC: I intend to destroy the hulk with everyone on it. I am temporarily insane with self redemption and honour and therefor may make drastic decisions that risk my own and/or others lives.


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

The lord waited... and waited... But no marines appeared at his door, No Giant orc warboss came to attempt to tear his head off. The lord was disappointed! He floated up to the remaining windows in the bridge, and smashed them all with his newly augmented fists. thus making the room an even more vacuum. He then tore a hole in the roof, and Worked his way into the Ventilation system above.He kept going until he met a blockage. it seemed to be some sort of organic organism, but the lord could not tell what kind... he had never met any of its sort before, He tapped it with his spear. it appeared to be dead so he bodily picked it up and slammed it through the floor of the vents beneath him,And then Floated down the hole he had created. He appeared to be in some sort of Lab. There were various surgical instruments on tables and chryo vats covered in ice and condensation.He went up to one of the vats and smashed it open with his spear. What fell out appeared to be humanoid in structure... But it had massive claws and Tendrils hanging from its mouth. It had massive jagged jaws, and it was clear it wasnt a vegetarian.This piqued the lords interest, who then floated a little bit more around the darkened lab, He noticed several tables with Large leather straps on them , however, the leather straps were snapped, or cut... He also Duly noted a large..VERY large, hole That appeared to been melted through a wall, By some sort of acid. He also found several Chryo tubes Smashed open, yet their occupents were not in sight , there was also one Massive cryo tube, atleast 8 times as big as the rest, Whatever resided there would have been ENORMOUS. The lord Had seen enough, He turned around and headed towards the hole in the wall, but as he approached the noise, he heard some sort of bestial snicker, and a rather slimy slurping noise. He then heard some sort of guttural Throaty noise, it sounded almost like laughter, The lord turned, only to be faced by the Monster he had free'd from the chryo tube, The lord had mistaken it for dead, when it had only been Frozen...He eyed its ugly frame with some disdain.And noted it beared some resembelance to the monster the ork warboss had been fighting earlier, it had to be a Genestealer.. The lord drew his spear , and Charged, Taking the creature by surprise, gutting its stomach and killing it instantly, He then threw it off his spear, it fleww across the room, knocking over several Implements as it went, thus causing ALOT of noise.He heard some sort of rumbling, then a large thumping noise, that was slowly getting louder, It sounded as if it was coming this way,the lord wasnt stupid, he didnt want to meet the owner of this Noise. He sped as fast as he could Through th corridors, With the noise following him constantly, hwe also began to hear screeching aswell , Evidently sevveral others had taken up the chase aswell.

OOC: feel free to make the lord, (and his pursuers) Run headlong into you, That means you and your allies bloodthirster,might be fighting what could be a tyrant or a carnifex soon  , it ought to add some Sort of tyranid force to the mix.


----------



## cco12 (Jun 30, 2008)

"multiple lifeforms moving in watch the corriders" OOC im assuming that the bloodthirster brigade is in a small room with 8-10 passageways jutting in


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Grakkasplat listened to what Chelkreno said and looked at his own scanner. He could barely make out the other 'lifeforms' and wouldn't have noticed them if it wasn't for the Human, however this ment he could easily distinguish the Necron Lord. He was moving fast. Grakkasplat grinned and attached a sheet of metal over the hole in the ceiling, banging it into place with his Power Klaw.
*"Wen 'e walks uvver dis plate it'll collapse into dis 'ere room, an we'll be reddy fur 'im. . ."*


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

The lord ran through a vaguely faimiliar corridor,He might have realised the Rather haphazard floring , if he wasnt too busy running for his Unlife.However, this didntreally matter to him, s he floated over the Sheets of metal, The genestealers and WHATEVER that massive hulk of biomass was, behind him, Werent so lucky....He heard a loud bang , and he looked back and saw the Mob of Tyranids fall through the floor suddenly, the lord wasnt one to question the fickle ways of the deciever, and he swiftly moved away from the area, hoping to find the bombs he seeked.

OOC:Owned, destroyer body> floor trap  you get to fight the tyranids now!


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Ko'tol had also picked up the signal, and stuck his weapon up at the covered hole.

"Perhaps I might find something without enough armour to ignore my gun..." he muttered.

The signs were getting closer, one non-organic one passing straight over. Ko'tol frowned. Something that big should of fell through...

He had no time to pursue that thought as something did break through, most the same type of thing that fought the Ork at first meeting. Genestealers. Deadly in melee, but clumsy with their many arms, and lightly armoured. The other, larger, _thing_ was more of a problem. So big it couldn't fit through the gap without ripping some open with it's overhead claws.

The system locked on, his multi-tracker helping guide both weapons towards it. _Identification: Lictor, tyranic life form. Highly dangerous._ Both weapon flared on full auto, screaming 'stealers wreathed in flame and pulses bursting open another's carapace, revealing organ structure as repulsive as it was interesting. But this was no time for a biology lesson, as the spinning structure spat a wounding shot into the big one.

Running backwards, his loyal drone following him firing wildly, he met a wall. Creatures surged towards him, weaponry doing little against the numbers.

(OOC- Sorry about making the big one a Lictor, just a 'fex or like on a hulk doesn't make sense.)


----------



## zaceee (May 23, 2008)

The lord Sped along the corridors, eyeing his surroundings, mindul of More Genestealers,However, he couln't find the bombs, the ork must have hidden them, or maybe they had De activated, either way, they were showing up, and pursuing them would be a fruitless exercise, The lord however, on his way back to the bridge heard many organic noises and screams coming from the engine room, He looked down through the gash in the roof, to see a tau, backed up against the wall, stricken by many genestealers, and some hellish organism that atleast Quadroupled the size of the organisms around him, It was evident, that the tau wouldnt Last long with the numbers they were assailing him , The lord almost sighed, and drew the las rifles he had looted, one in each hand, he fired furiously, pumping the Foreign weapon for all he was worth,At the tyranids surrounding the tau, This caught the attention of the Lictor, who leapt with a bestial fury at the floating lord, and collided with him in mid air, Slamming him through a wall into what appeared to be a canteen. Many a discarded food item, and cutlery lay among the long tables, The lord Let go of 2 of his 4 lasrifles And was forced to the floor, the lictor standing triumphant. The lord knew he would be eviscerated in a matter of seconds if he didnt react, and so Revved his engine, flying upwards with his fist straight up, and Not flinching one bit, Smashed the tyranids jaws with the spikes on his fist, thus impaling it, He then swung his arm, and though the motors powering them screeched in protest, the tyranid was bodily thrown across the caferteria , knocking over many tables in its wake,before coming crashing down in a pile of debris on the far side of the room. the lord, thinking it was dead, Few swiftly back into the other room, to aid hte tau, it wouldnt do to see the lords prey Decimated by some feral beats, the lord wished to savour their sweet demise By HIS hand and his alone... as the lord departed, the debris stirred, and a clawed fist rose from the assorted parts and boxes. The lictor WASNT dead, merely angered...


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Grakkasplat grinned at what he had done when he suddenly remembered something.
*"Wate a sec. Dusnt 'e fl-"* The Tyranids smashed through the ceiling and surged towards them. Grakkasplat saw the Tau blast some back and then saw the Necron appear and shockingly move to his aid. But for how long? The Ork screamed *"WAAAAAGH!!!"* and leapt forward and collided the the Genestealers head first knocking them backwards. Next he leapt to his ally's assistance and punched the Lord with his Power Klaw. Grakkasplat lifted up his Shoota arm and started punching bullets in the nearest Genestealers chest before leaping in the Lord's general direction with a body slam. . .


----------



## cco12 (Jun 30, 2008)

Chelkreno constantly fired his assault cannon he was going to take down the genestealers than the lictor


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

_A second genstealer jumped towards Luthor, and he fired a shot into it's alien breast. Barely missing it's disembowling sweep.

More of the aliens kept coming and the man found him self retreating further into the hulk as he punched yet another pursueing monster in the face with another round of shrapnel.

Luthor rushed through the next door, tossing a grenade as he went.
The explosive tore an immense gash through the floor and sealing.
Much more powerful than the one he'd used on the ork, he suspected the first one might have been dampened by radiation exposure in space.
He then swung around, hurling another at the blast door in front.
"FINALLY! THE ENGINE ROOM!" he shouted over the distant but powerful rumble._


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Raough couldn't finish the servo arm, before the 'nids came in. Rico now had to fight with only his powerfist. He punched a genestealer on the head and right after that he squeezed the next's brain out of his head. This clearly wouldn't be a clean,fair fight. ''_Raough you have to go on all-ranged weaponry. Ill take them up close. Just you take care of the ones further away!_'' Raough clearly was in pain. He opened fire on every genestealer he could see, but his aim wasn't as steady as it used to be. Was it because of the scythe or because of the pain Raough went through? Could he even feel pain? He was almost completely made out of absorbed weaponry, right?


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks to the unexpected intervention of the Necron Ko'tol began to see a way out.

"Well this is going to be tough..." he said quietly.

From his flamer a roaring burst of flame caught the distracted genestealers, a few falling down dead. His drone smashed forwards, all power to the jet pack. Deep cuts lined it's surface, but it cleared a gap.

"Coming through!" cried Ko'tol, as his burst cannon punishing those attempting to block his corridor. Running through he was forced into close proximity to the horrors, claws grasping at his armour.

He lashed out his arm, breaking a skull before it but there was more than one. His legs powered him forwards for what felt like an eternity, flickering flames and pulse shots silhouetting the beasts. Eventually he was free, no longer trapped in a corner.

"Anyone need some help?"


----------

